# Blue Rams



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I saw some blue rams and thought they were adorable fish. I won't be getting any in the near future, but I thought that I eventually might try to sneak another tank into my apartment. What would the smallest tank be that they would be comfortable in (I know that isn't the best approach, but I think a very large tank would probably go through the floor in this apartment). And, can they have tank mates? I was reading around in the forum and saw some people keeping them with other fish, and other people saying that most things would get killed by them, or they by other things. Any suggestions?

I'm asking ahead, because this won't happen until next year if I do get more fish.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

They will do well in a 20 gallon, maybe even 15 gallon. They only get to be 3" long, but I would keep them in a pair. They are peaceful fish, so I doubt they will kill anything taht wouldn't fit into their mouth. The only exceprtion is shrimp, rams will just ram them to death.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got a pair in a ten gal with some cherry barbs and they do fine. It's got lots of hiding places and such. Just don't put them in with a betta.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol I wouldn't put anything in with a betta. These blue rams look like really neat fish. I'll have to research more before I get any, since I don't want to kill them off doing something stupid.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't found them to be as sensitive as everyone says they are, as long as you keep them in water with a pretty low pH.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, just keep their ph between 5-7, and they should be fine. They aren't picky eaters, they like flake food. I had one for almost a year until a sudden ph disaster struck, bringing it up to 7.5.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

I had my Blue Rams in a 7.5pH all the time. It's the hardness they can't take although my water is considered medium hard. They need clean water with lots of maintainence and water changes.


----------

